
Show HN: Startup Slack Simulator, result of 2 day game jam - hurricaneSlider
https://free-lives-jam-may-2018.now.sh
======
eat_veggies
Woah, this is a really cool idea. I'm a huge fan of games like these--stuff
like Life is Strange, Coming Out Simulator [1], and Bury me, my Love [2].

This also has great potential for Silicon Valley-esque (the show) commentary
on the tech landscape. I loved the pretend stack, how OverReact was released
two weeks ago, and how the entire game is a Slack workspace!

Are you planning on turning this concept into a full game?

[1] [https://ncase.itch.io/coming-out-
simulator-2014](https://ncase.itch.io/coming-out-simulator-2014)

[2] [http://burymemylove.arte.tv/](http://burymemylove.arte.tv/)

~~~
hurricaneSlider
Thanks eat_veggies! May incorporate some of the ideas into a slightly larger
game. Will have to see if they fit.

------
gitgud
This is pretty cool, is that a react stack?

~~~
hurricaneSlider
It is using Reason React.

